# Which is better for touring (1300 km both flat and hilly roads)–Dawes Karakum or Dawes Galaxy Cross?



## itceco (23 Apr 2013)

Hello,
I am going to purchase a Dawes touring bike Gents but I am hesitating between two models.

Which is better for touring (1300 km both flat and hilly roads) – Dawes Karakum or Dawes Galaxy Cross?
*Karakum* – _*Pluses*_ are high quality assembling, good tyres, gears and gear shifters. The _*minuses*_ are the aluminum frame which might not be suitable for heavy weight; I don’t feel the geometry very comfortable (the distance between saddle and handlebar is quite close, so my knees are close to the handlebar); it comes with V-brakes which might not be very suitable for heavily loaded bike down the hilly roads. http://www.dawescycles.com/p-789-karakum-gents.aspx 

*Galaxy Cross* – _*Pluses*_ are chrome-moly frame, I feel the geometry of the bike comfortable, the disk brakes. _*Minuses*_ are the bike doesn’t seem high quality assembling, the tyres, the gears and the gear shifters seem not as good as those of the Karakum. http://www.dawescycles.com/p-787-galaxy-cross-cromo-tourer.aspx

Any advice on the above will be much appreciated. By the way I definitely want to go for one of two bikes. I don’t want Galaxy Classic or any other with drop handlebars. 
Many thanks!


----------



## stephenjubb (23 Apr 2013)

itceco said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Karakum* – _*Pluses*_ are high quality assembling, good tyres, gears and gear shifters. The _*minuses*_ are the aluminum frame which might not be suitable for heavy weight; I don’t feel the geometry very comfortable (the distance between saddle and handlebar is quite close, so my knees are close to the handlebar); it comes with V-brakes which might not be very suitable for heavily loaded bike down the hilly roads. http://www.dawescycles.com/p-789-karakum-gents.aspx
> 
> ...


 

You've answered your own question. The Galaxy Cross without a shadow of a doubt. The disadvantages of the Karakum

>> I don’t feel the geometry very comfortable (the distance between saddle and handlebar is quite close, so my knees are close to the handlebar)

where as the Galaxy Cross

>> I feel the geometry of the bike comfortable

This is one of the most important aspects of any bike. It cannot be changed in any major way so best to get right first time, so the Galaxy Cross. Both have 11-32 at the back but Karakum is 48/36/26T whilst the galaxy is 48/38/28 a difference of two teeth.

Again the galaxy wins it is £100 cheaper and you can easily fit lower chainrings if they don't suit.

Don't think there is much difference between the gear shifters. Tyres are easily upgraded (use new ones for touring, existing ones for round town).

Disks versus V Brakes, personal choice, either will do.

So in summary the galaxy is better as the frame is more suitable and if you like the better components of the Karakum with the £100 price difference you can easily upgrade to those of the Karakum when appropriate (at least you can try first) and get the best of both bikes.


----------



## stephenjubb (23 Apr 2013)

and the Galaxy is steel over aluminium.

More comfortable as easier to weld in remote places. It's really personal choice really. . Ah here comes the debate......


----------



## jugglingphil (23 Apr 2013)

Always choose the most comfortable frame/geometry. The rest you can change.
If neither bike ticks ALL the boxes, there are lots of other bikes to choose from, any reason you are only looking at Dawes?


----------



## Titanium (23 Apr 2013)

I'd say go for the bike you prefer and feel more attracted to, rather than think too much about the flat / hilly terrain.
Either bike with do the job just fine. So whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## itceco (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions.
In regard to the geometry of the Cross - the thing is that I didn't actually had a test ride. I only sat on the bike in store without riding it as it was reserved for someone else. So, I felt the bike ok but still not sure as I haven't ridden it at all. It turned out it is very very difficult to find a store which can offer a test ride of the models I am looking for - either they don't offer test-rides at all (which I think is an absurd when it comes to selling such expensive bikes) or they don't have the size I need.
In regard to the Cross working out cheaper than the Karakum - I am actually thinking of getting Karakum 2012 model instead of the more expensive 2013 as I didn't find any significant difference between the two. So, actually the Karakum 2012 is the similar price to the price of the Cross.
And, I am looking at Dawes as I like their bikes. At this price range it is quite difficult to find something which I like. I like the Koga...but they are way too expensive


----------



## Ticktockmy (25 Apr 2013)

Firstly, don't worry about if the frame is steel or Alloy, both will be up to the Job, I have toured using both types of frame, and the only advantage with steel is it more springy and flexible. As to being easier to get a broken frame welded, yes that true. if you can find someone with the skill to weld the steel that is used in bikes, often easier to go to the next big town/city and purchase a new bike or frame remember if you break part of your frame, there had to be a reason, so a repair will often only move the problem to the next weak point.
What is more important is that the bike you buy is comfortable for you, whatever you buy you need to buy long enough in advance so that you can run it in, find what does not suit you and then change it, get the position of the saddle right for you, and the position of the handlebars and or even the type of bars you use.
As to Disk or vee brakes, depends where you are touring, you are more likely to be able to buy Vee brakes in third world countries than disk, whereas in Europe Disk pads will will be easier, however both are light enough to carry spares.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Apr 2013)

I would go for the one which you feel most comfortable on. Your comment on retailers not offering test rides is interesting. I suspect there just not enough meat in the sandwich for them to do this. As for 'such expensive bikes', I wouldn't describe sub £1000 bikes as such. I am also in the same position regarding a tourer so it will be see which you settle on.


----------



## vernon (28 Apr 2013)

Ticktockmy said:


> As to being easier to get a broken frame welded, yes that true. if you can find someone with the skill to weld the steel that is used in bikes, often easier to go to the next big town/city and purchase a new bike or frame remember if you break part of your frame, there had to be a reason, so a repair will often only move the problem to the next weak point.


 
I have twice suffered from broken steel frames.

On one occasion I was lucky enough to be rescued by someone who knew Bill Nickson, the last English Milk Race winner and bike shop owner and I was ferried to his home where my fractured drop out was brazed up. Fracture happened 18:30 on a Friday night and I was back on the road by 20:30. 

On the second occasion the breakage happened just as I reached Orleans. After weighing up the pros and cons I plumped for the purchase of a brand new Decathlon tourer/hybrid as being the long term cheaper and more reliable option.

Both broken frames were Dawes Galaxy frames BTW. Both failures were in the same spot, the drive side rear drop out.

The second breakage steered me away from my erroneous belief that:

Only drop barred bikes are suitable for touring - the Decathlon bike was flat barred but just as comfortable
Only steel framed bikes are suitable for touring - the Decathlon bike was aluminium framed and heavier than the Galaxy but no slower overall


----------



## Iainj837 (7 May 2013)

I have the KaraKum and I also have the Galaxy.
Like both but the Galaxy wins hand down.
The ride far better because of the steel frame.


----------

